# first build



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

This is my first try at building my own rod. I spent a month or so reading and watching videos. patfatdaddy gave me a lot of help getting going with the basics in PM's. Several of you also posted your setups and comments along with your builds, which really helps too. It's a 7' heavy spinner, and I plan to use it at the jetties for bull reds and black drum. It's probably going to end up with a Penn on it for the simple reason I understand how to work on those reels and have been using them since I was in my teens. It's nothing fancy, I got a kit from the folks at mudhole so I didn't have to pick my parts the first time around. They also labeled them really well, so I can go to the catalog and see what they look like there while I hold the parts in hand. It's turned into a great evening project and it's relaxing at challenging at the same time. With any luck, it will have a fish on the end of it after I finish it up.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice work sir! Welcome to a new addiction.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

That looks really nice and the finish is very clean for a first timer. What kit did you decide to build on? Enjoy the new habit and your right about it being relaxing. The trouble is now you won't sleep!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice job Mont. I bet it will not be your last one to build. It is an enjoyable hobby.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Mont, thats a great job, even if that was your tenth build. But, be warned, rod building is highly addictive. You'll end up with a closet full of blanks you'll never get to, and componants you couldn't pass up because it was too good a deal.


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful work Mont, simple yet elegant.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

really nice work! like the red.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice job Mont


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice work,beautiful rod,but IMO for jetty you need longer rod if you don't fish from the boat.
Congratulation!!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

thank y'all for the kind words.



Skiff said:


> That looks really nice and the finish is very clean for a first timer. What kit did you decide to build on?


It's a Flex Coat finish and I heated it in warm water first like they suggested. The kit is a MHSK19-7'

Some newbie stuff I found out about by doing.

EVA works much better when it's heated. I fought that rear grip all the way. When I did the front one, I soaked it in boiling water first and it went on very easy.

I am also much better at wrapping left to right. Hopefully, with a few more tries, both will be more natural. Thread is cheap enough that 4 or 5 feet of it doesn't matter. I wrapped that right side wrap in the 3rd pic 4 times last night before I got it close enough to suit me. It's all just for fun anyways and I could care less if it takes time. There's a visible difference up real close between the first guide wrap and the second one. The only difference was experience.

Opps, Jean I only fish from a boat. Getting out of a perfectly good boat to catch fish means I am in the wrong place


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice job Mont! Like the others said it becomes addicting.


----------



## fishntx62 (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice looking Rod


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

You did great Mont. Wraps look good and tight and the finish looks smooth and even. Nice work.
Pat


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Looks great Mont! Welcome to the fisherman's heroin!


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Very clean... Congrats and welcome to the addiction...!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

d4rdbuilder said:


> Very clean... Congrats and welcome to the addiction...!


x2!


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Very nice Mont! I'm hoping after the holidays I can order my start up kit and try it out. See how this "addiction" really is!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I got a little farther along with it over the last few days. I plan to put one more light coat of Flex Coat around the hook keeper area tomorrow and then it's gonna just sit for a few days. The Flex Coat in larger quantities popped a lot quicker than the first batch I mixed last time (half as much) and kinda caught me off guard on the first batch this morning. Even so, it turned out decent and I just need to go back over that area again to fill in some spots where it's too thin. With any luck, it will have a fish on it next weekend. It needs a little slime on it to be a real rod anyways


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Really did a nice job Mont.


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Wished my first attempts looked that good.

Great job, thanks for posting.

pods


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The second coat did the trick this morning. All it needs now is a couple of days to cure completely. It's been a fun project and I appreciate all the help with it that everyone offered. Next up is a bait caster. Like y'all said, it's highly addictive and a lot of fun.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

VERY nice first! Are you gonna kit the second one or wing it? We're proud of ya!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The next one is going to be my pick of the blanks and parts. Allen at FTU sent me a nice PM and I am going there on Wed morning to pick everything out. My list is all made, and with any luck, everything I need will be in stock. I already have the thread, in C size this time, to try and learn to work with something a little smaller.


----------



## beenfishingyet (Aug 16, 2010)

I am interested in building too, its great to see your work. I need to try too.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

I hope you catch a nice red to break her in Mont. Clean work!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks to me like you've done a fine job on your first rod. The hardest part for beginners seems to be applying finish to their wraps but it looks like you tackled that job pretty well.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I took the day off work to go fish today and caught my first Redfish on the rod I built. It finally came full circle. That fish is still swimming too. I hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

That's great. Doesn't it feel good to catch a nice fish on a rod that you built, speciually the first rod.
Pat


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great job, Mont!


----------



## HogJaw (Feb 13, 2011)

Great job! I can't wait to pop my cherry with my first build!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Very good for a first! Actually, very good regardless!


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Congrats! That's a nice red and you gotta frame that one for the workshop.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats to you mont! I am putting the finishing touches on my 9th build and i have not fished one yet.. ugggggg. Soon!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats Mont. it feels better when you catch fish with a rod that you build. Nice red.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very good job.


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

I'd like to learn but scared I'd ruin the blanks


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Spot light, do not worry about ruining the blank. You can start off with a cheaper blank and work your way up to better and more expensive blanks. Its a very rewarding hobby and a great feeling when you catch a fish on a rod that you have made. There are some great "off the shelf" rods but it is great when you have one made or make your own to fit you and the way you fish.


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

DPFISHERMAN said:


> Spot light, do not worry about ruining the blank. You can start off with a cheaper blank and work your way up to better and more expensive blanks. Its a very rewarding hobby and a great feeling when you catch a fish on a rod that you have made. There are some great "off the shelf" rods but it is great when you have one made or make your own to fit you and the way you fish.


Thanks for your input. I will definitely look more into it.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

That Rod's got enough bone you could easily fight a much bigger fish, e.g., Blackfin !tuna! CF?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work Mont.. a man of many talents!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I don't know if rod building is addictive. I have been building rods since '79 and I just finished another one yesterday. I CAN'T WAIT TO TRY IT OUT!


----------

